# Unsolved Coolant Leak from overflow tank...



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

I have an 06 imp blue GTO. Three weeks ago I went outside and found a large puddle of Dex-Cool under the driver-side of the car by the overflow tank. I immediately refilled the overflow tank and went back inside to research on the forums what the hell happened. I've read on other posts that it could be a thermostat sticking or lose hose/line. I brought it to the dealer and they couldn't find anything wrong, the thermostat was OK and all the hoses were tight. After yet another visit for the same problem, and no cause found, I still have the same leak. 

It seems like randomly, every 3-5 times I drive the car, and park it, the coolant gets discharged from the overflow tank for no reason. Has anyone that had this problem not been able to find the cause? Like I said, its been to the dealer twice and nothing was found to be wrong.


----------



## fwheelerjr (Aug 15, 2006)

If the overflow tank, the radiator, and the engine is full, where does the excess go during the expansion process? It is possible you have too much in the system for normal operation. The coolant in the overlow tank should rise and fall as the demand changes.


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

fwheelerjr said:


> If the overflow tank, the radiator, and the engine is full, where does the excess go during the expansion process? It is possible you have too much in the system for normal operation. The coolant in the overlow tank should rise and fall as the demand changes.


The overflow tank is not "FULL" full, it is filled to the lower arrow on the dipstick when the engine is cool.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Pressure cap is probably leaking.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

That was my first sign of a blown head gasket on my 91 toyota supra turbo. you can get a simple test thingee to test you water in your radiator and if it detects compustion gases in your water you will know. I would want to rule that out if i was you....


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Mine did the same thing. After about 3 or 4 times into the dealer (because it only happened randomly), they did a pressure test of some kind and replaced my radiator cap. No problems since then.


----------

